# Diadora Polaris Winterschuh



## AngryApe (16. November 2010)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem oben genannten Schuh?

Den gibts ja im Vergleich zu manch anderem Winterschuh "etwas" günstiger


----------



## AngryApe (20. November 2010)

So, falls sich noch jemand für die Teile interessiert, ich hab sie mir jetzt gekauft!

Der erste Eindruck ist definitiv gut!...sind sauber verarbeitet und die Sohle ist schön steif 

Ich hab eine reale Schuhgrösse von knapp 45 und die Polaris passen mir wie erwartet in 46.

Mehr dazu nach der ersten Ausfahrt bei Sauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StepByStep (22. November 2010)

AngryApe schrieb:


> So, falls sich noch jemand für die Teile interessiert, ich hab sie mir jetzt gekauft!
> 
> Der erste Eindruck ist definitiv gut!...sind sauber verarbeitet und die Sohle ist schön steif
> 
> ...



Hi, zuerst fand ich die Dinger auch gut. Allerdings drückt mich inzwischen einer ziemlich stark auf den Knöche. Laufen kann ich damit kaum besser als mit den Look Platten an meinem RR-Schuhen. Den Kauf bereue ich inzwischen sehr.


----------



## AngryApe (23. November 2010)

hmm...das mit dem Laufen liegt vermutlich an den Plastikplatten die unter die Cleats montiert werden? Ich find die Teile eigentlich ganz schlau weil dann nicht direkt die Schuhsohle zernudelt wird


----------



## Bergsieger (23. November 2010)

das Profil unter dem Schuh ist nicht besonders hoch, dadurch läuft man schon auf den Schuhplatten. Aber ich will biken, nicht schieben. 

Ich habe die Gaerne Polar, Northwave GTX und Diadora Polaris anprobiert und bin froh, 
die Diadora zu haben. 
Gaerne Polar: Fühlt sich wie ein "richtiger" Radschuh an, das erkauft man sich aber durch ein Weglassen der Fütterung, daher schätze ich den Schuh am kältesten ein.
Macht einen robusten Eindruck. 
Northwave GTX: Fühlst sich an wie ein Moonboot mit knallharter Sohle. Fühlt sich eher überhaupt nicht wie ein Radschuh an. Dafür mit der dicksten Fütterung. Obermaterial macht nicht den Eindruck, als würde es ebenso lange halten wie bei den anderen beiden.  
Diadora Polaris: Ist der Kompromiss aus beidem. Anständig gefüttert (längste Ausfahrt bisher: 2,5 Stunden bei Null Grad und Füsse waren richtig warm), recht robust und fühlt sich noch an wie ein Radschuh.  
Allen Schuhen gemeinsam ist die wertige Verarbeitung. 
Fotos der Schuhe täuschen vielfach. 
Die Schuhe sind lange nicht so klobig, wie sie auf Fotos wirken.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Januar 2011)

stehe auch vor der Entscheidung....gibt es noch Erfahrungen zu dem Diadora???


----------



## woltemd (17. Januar 2011)

Ich werde nächste Woche berichten können, habe mir welche für 109 bestellt. Habe das Rumgehühnere mit den Überziehern satt.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## woltemd (20. Januar 2011)

Schuh ist angekommen.......obwohl schon eine Nummer größer bestellt ist der linke Schuh zu klein. Also zurück und nächster Versuch!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## uphillking (20. Januar 2011)

Hatte den Polaris in 46 (habe Straßenschuhgröße 45) bestellt. Leider hat der Schuh im Zehenraum recht wenig Platz und mich schon bei dünnen Socken am kleinen Zeh gedrückt. Länge wäre OK gewesen.
Auch war der obere Abschluß etwas weit sodass hier die Stulpe nicht das Bein umschloß.
Also Passform für meine Füße nicht OK. Deshalb wieder zurückgeschickt.

Der Gaerne Polar in 46 passt mir besser, aber hier habe ich leider ziemlich "Schlupf" beim Gehen.
Jetzt hab ich noch zum Vergleichen den Gaerne Artix bestellt. Der hat das gleiche Fußbett und Sohle aber eine Schnürung statt Klett und sollte sich damit besser anpassen lassen.


----------



## cux5 (20. Januar 2011)

hi hab den schuh auch normalgröße 44,5 polaris in 46 bestellt und passt einigermassen
schuh ist lang und schmal geschnitten
bei regenfahrten brauchbar wenn die regenhose lang genug ist
bei temperatururen bis 0°C ist er ok
bis -5 bei mir maximal 1,5 stunden
bei tieferen temperaturen gehts bei mir nur mit normalen winterschuhen
aber wirklich kalt ist es hier an der nordsee ja eher selten


----------



## woltemd (31. Januar 2011)

So, erste Erfahrungen; Verarbeitung, Passgefühl bei dem Preis (109) top, bei -4°C und zwei Paar Socken, bereits nach einer halben Stunde kalte Füsse, mit dünnen Überschuhen okay. Grundsätzliches Problem wahrscheinlich; die Kälte kriecht durch die cleats herein.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cux5 (31. Januar 2011)

mir ist aufgefallen das ich mit nur einem paar socken länger warme füsse habe 
ich denke das wichtigste ist platz für den fuß


----------

